# Five Years



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

It is five years ago this very day that I first applied for Ask Andy membership. In these years, on this forum, I have had the great pleasure of interacting with some extraordinarily well informed, not to mention witty, gentlemen. Indeed I have been fortunate enough to meet several of the members here in real life.

Thank you to the members (past and present), thank you to the moderators, and an especial thank you to Andy without whose vision we would not have this marvellous platform.

As long term readers will be aware I have always endeavoured to offer something individual, to speak with a distinctive on-line voice (for better or for worse) and it is in this spirit that I celebrate my anniversary today. Please do not click on the link below if you are of a sensitive disposition:

*NOT SUITABLE FOR WORK!*

.
.
.

.
.
.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I do admire the young lady's dedication.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> I do admire the young lady's dedication.


It's a guy! :happy:


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

If there's a better way to celebrate an internet forum anniversary, I cannot think of it.


----------



## Jgarner197 (Feb 24, 2017)

Haha, top notch. Apparently you've made quite the impression on the young lass my good sir


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Shaver:

And we've loved every minute of it! I was going to say something about how you'd matured, but maybe I'll wait until next year!

Why don't you come over to Dublin and have a drink June 10!

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Tour-Europe-and-Canada&p=1830736#post1830736


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

"We've got five years, stuck on my eyes" - David Bowie.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Praying those aren't yours.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

tda003 said:


> Praying those aren't yours.


Shavelyn Shaver.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Congratulations Shaver on 5 years.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Well done!

Gurdon


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Two professions. M. D. and Artist. One is respected and paid to look, and the other is a dirty old man if he wants to paint such a painting. 

In high school art class a beautiful young lady was saying that it was unfair that the male doctors get a free show. I was wondering if I was taking the wrong classes. Perhaps I should have been in biology and chemistry classes heading towards an M. D.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Shaver, 

A few questions: 

1. What is the return policy on those?
2. Is there a warranty?
3. Do they come in cordovan?

A very happy anniversary to you!

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> It's a guy! :happy:


It's a girl, it's obvious.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

It is, IMHO, art.

Gurdon


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Howard said:


> It's a girl, it's obvious.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1.

...and may I add brother Shaver, it has been five years well and memorably spent! Quoting the late, great Bob Hope, "Thanks for the memories, my friend" and we are looking forward to many, many more. :thumbs-up:


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

^^^...or possibly they are art.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Agreed! Member Shaver's use of the English language is truly an art form. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Shaver said:


> It is five years ago this very day that I first applied for Ask Andy membership. In these years, on this forum, I have had the great pleasure of interacting with some extraordinarily well informed, not to mention witty, gentlemen. Indeed I have been fortunate enough to meet several of the members here in real life.
> 
> Thank you to the members (past and present), thank you to the moderators, and an especial thank you to Andy without whose vision we would not have this marvellous platform.
> 
> ...


And 5 very pleasurable, provocative and instructive years they've been! :icon_hailthee:

Thank you, good Sir, for providing a distinctive and valuable voice to our community!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Is this thread still up?





Andy said:


> Shaver:
> 
> And we've loved every minute of it! I was going to say something about how you'd matured, but maybe I'll wait until next year!
> 
> ...


Thank you Andy, you are too kind and I very much appreciate your indulgence of my more, shall we say, 'expressive' moments.

Unfortunately I may not be able to make the Dublin meeting (annoyingly as a personal catastrophe prevented me making the London meeting a few years back) but I will keep my eyes peeled for your next European get together. The WAYWT thread needs an Andy/Shaver pic. :biggrin:


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

After much deliberation and a great deal of looking, I've come to the decision that it depends on what line of work you're in whether or not those are "NOT SUITABLE FOR WORK".


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Shaver. Thanks for the mammaries.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

My ten thousand post is shortly due.

I am a creature of habit, with a file full of images of ladies with 'shaver' written on their bodies, so you may expect more of the same.


----------

